# First shot!!



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pic. Only 4 months to go


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Drool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

laugh if you want but what are they?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> laugh if you want but what are they?


 cobiaaa, ling, lemon fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I call them yummy.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah man ! 4 mos.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i cant see the picture? am i the only one?


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

I cant wait to see what the new laws have in store for us this year in regardes to Cobia...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

9 Fish..Ida fired off a shot already...Gaff!


----------

